# Pretty diving video.



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I went on my first cruise in January. I gotta say its not really my thing but the diving was beautiful.


https://vimeo.com/154803285


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea Cozumel is one of the only places I have found that you do not need to be certified took an introductory course and after that dove many times, had fun down there


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome. Crazy visibility


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

Went in the mid 80s on a cruise . Took all my diving stuff and liked it so much I went back a year later and stayed a week in Cozumel .Only took snorkeling equipment . Pretty cool to be in 60 ft of water and it looks like you can reach down and touch the bottom. And the reef and fisk colors are like being in an aquarium.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice job on the video Steph, as always!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoyed the video Steph, nice treat on a cold day in MA.

Jimmy


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Enjoyed the video.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome video.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Stephanie, cruises are AWESOME....I'm no veteran but have been on a few! Ice Cream any time you want!!! I'm in!!! hahaha been to Cozi and it's a beautiful place. Never have been on a dive though. Great video!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Me while viewing this post:
Hey look a dive video from a cruise, that might be good, I'll check it out. 
Cool, this is nice, wait...what, 20 min, I'm not going to sit here and watch a 20 min vid....hey look at that, that's awesome, holy crap, look at the color on those fish and coral...wow, even their stingrays are beautiful...OMG this is awesome, this has to be some of the best diving in the world, they look they're having an amazing time, dammit it's over. 
Pick up the phone and text the wife, we have to go on a cruise. 

Thanks for a great video!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

FINALLY got a chance to watch in it's entirety. The colors were awesome and inspiring!!!! Loved it....now got to get my passport....or just watch it again. It is as if I lived it!!1


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Thanks DLo! It was not easy getting it down to the 20 minutes! There was so much to see! I'm glad you got to the end and didn't hate me! Lol. Thanks for watching.


----------

